
Now: Introduction to Neural Networks - ministrator
https://classroomies.com/?nn
======
Grasshoppeh
You could also just watch the videos on youtube for the 2017 version of this
class.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5JvHM8ljYj-z...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3FW7Lu3i5JvHM8ljYj-
zLfQRF3EO8sYv)

------
cronjobma
You can join with: LY9114

